# Ohio Buck



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Connected with this 9 pointer yesterday evening. No, not the biggest in the woods, but BIG in my world! After a few hours in the stand, and being caught off guard by a few yearlings, this guy makes the an apperance and goes directly below my stand. I punched a hole through and through at 18 yards, and he was down within sight! This hunt will be fresh in my mind for a long time!


----------



## mbarrett1379 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice buck!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OutdoorLife (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats! Great buck.


OutdoorLife


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Big bodied deer...nice buck!


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Great deer , great shot . Congrats !!


----------



## Drew318 (Mar 25, 2010)

NOTMRDUCKS said:


> Connected with this 9 pointer yesterday evening. No, not the biggest in the woods, but BIG in my world! After a few hours in the stand, and being caught off guard by a few yearlings, this guy makes the an apperance and goes directly below my stand. I punched a hole through and through at 18 yards, and he was down within sight! This hunt will be fresh in my mind for a long time!


That's a trophy buck in the woods I hunt! Congrats and thanks for sharing. 



Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't be so modest, most anyone that hunts would have taken the same shot and hoped to have the same outcome as you! Great Job!

A

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice buck

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

congrats on a nice buck....i would have let one fly.


----------



## PartyCove (Feb 26, 2010)

Dont let the bucks seen on TV get you down, thats often not what is walking around our woods. Thats a nice deer you shot! I would be proud.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice buck & looks like a huge bodied one !! I killed one almost identucal to that 2 years ago & never thought twice about it.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Congrats man! Nice looking buck.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

:!Definitely a great deer man!! I'd for sure be proud of that one....if that thing had a little bit more length on the tines it would be ridiculous man!!! GREAT deer bro good job!!!:!


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Good lookin' buck


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Sswwweeeetttt!!!!


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

Great deer


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice work. Definatly a mature buck. What's that spread about 17-18"?


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Yes 17 3/4 inches. Field dressed at 170 lbs.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats a good buck in my world too................. Not everyone has a prime spot to hunt..............


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Beautiful deer man!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great deer anywhere. And it is always a great feeling when you see them go down in sight.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

congrats man! thats a fine buck.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice deer chip!!!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Like the others said; nice big bodied buck and a 9pt to boot. Last year I had a 10pt on camera hopeing to get but was given the chance on a 9pt. Two weeks later the neighbors shot the 10pt and they both weighed 180lbs. I was very happy and the biggest deer to date within our group of 8 since 97.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

NOTMRDUCKS said:


> Yes 17 3/4 inches. Field dressed at 170 lbs.


That means about 210-220 on the hoof. No slouch at all. I think he a dandy! Nice going!


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Very nice deer, glad to see the neck swelled like that, rut will be here soon. I will be out this week end and hunting the week of 11-7. I would like to put 2 in the freezer.


----------

